# Notebook mit Gentoo

## loemmel

Hallo zusammen.

Es mag sicher schon einige Threads zum Thema Notebooks geben, doch sind die nicht mehr so ganz aktuell.

Ich möchte mir ein Notebook zulegen, welches eine einigermassen gute Akkulaufzeit hat, und gut von Linux unterstützt wird.

Ich habe mich bis jetzt nicht wirklich gross mit dem Thema Notebook beschäftigt, deshalb möchte ich hier mal fragen, ob mir jemand Tips geben kann.

bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur das Toshiba Tecra S2-128  gesehen, welches meinen wünschen entsprechen würde.

Der grund ist eigentlich, dass das das einzige Notebook mit SXGA Bildschirm und Nvidia Grafik ist, das ich gefunden habe.

Preis ca. 1400 Euro

Ich hatte früher auf meinem Desktop System eine ATI Grafikkarte und die Treiber waren... naja, nicht gerade der Brenner.

Wisst ihr wie es Momentan mit den Treibern für ATI Mobile Grafikkarten und deren Performance aussieht?

Würdet ihr eher ein Notebook mit Pentium-M oder doch eher auf einen AMD (z.b. Turion 64) setzen?

Ich hoffe es gibt jemanden der mir diesbezüglich ein paar tips geben kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

----------

## Pegasus87

Hmm, schwer zu sagen, es kommt immer drauf an, was du willst.

Ich hab ein Notebokk von IBM mit Pentium-M also Centrino-Technik, weil ich nur damit arbeite und nicht spiele (Zumindest keine großen 3D Spiele).

Von daher reicht mir son ein Notebook natürlich, wenn du aber lange Akkulaufzeit und gute Grafik + schnellen CPU  haben willst, dürftest du Probleme haben, da das richtige Gerät zu finden.

Zu den Grakas: Ich hab im Desktop eine ATI Karte und mit ein wenig Aufwand sind die neusten Treiber gut zu nutzen, ich meine die Unterstützen auch voll die mobilen Chips. Im Notebook hingegen hab ich nur diese Intel Graka, aber wie gesagt, ich brauch auch nich mehr ....

----------

## chrib

Also ich kann sagen, dass die ATI-Grafikkarte in meinem HP nx8220 ohne murren läuft, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Problemen die ich damals bei einer ATI-GK auf dem Desktop hatte. Performance unter 3D hab ich allerdings noch nicht unter Linux getestet (da nutzte ich das nur zum Arbeiten), aber unter Windows reicht es für einige ältere Spielchen durchaus. (z.B. StarWars Knights of the Old Republic I und II).

----------

## loemmel

also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass sich bei den treibern etwas getan hat?

hat jemand erfahrung mit der 3d performance von atis mobilen grafikkarten?

ich möchte das notebook allroundmässig einsetzen, halt auch ab und zu spiele spielen, die doch etwas an 3d power verlangen (enemy-territory, quake3, UT, usw..) daher möchte ich eigentlich eher weniger eine grafikkarte mit shared memory verwenden.

wenn sich die ATIs auch als brauchbar entpuppen würden, dann hätte ich warscheinlich eine grössere Auswahl, da die meisten Notebookhersteller immernoch eher ATI Grakas verbauen als nvidias.

Nun ja und was Pentium-M und Turion64 anbelangt spielt es mir eigentlich nicht so eine grosse Rolle. Soferns ich nicht bei einem der beiden Nachteile unter Linux ergeben.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *loemmel wrote:*   

> Es mag sicher schon einige Threads zum Thema Notebooks geben, doch sind die nicht mehr so ganz aktuell.

 

Es hindert dich aber niemand daran, deine Frage an solch einen alten Thread anzuhängen! Der übersichtlichkeit halber wäre das sogar besser, weil man dann ALLE Infos in einem Thread hat (auch wenn es Zeitliche Sprünge dazwischen gibt).  :Laughing: 

Zu deinen ATI Fragen:

Ich habe hier einen Dell Inspiron 8000 mit einer ATI Mobility Radeon 9600. Das Ding funktioniert tadellos und auch die UT Demos, welche man emergen kann liefen ruckelfrei auf 1600x1050. Nur das spielen über Touchpad und Laptop Keyboard ist gewöhnungsbedürftig  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## loemmel

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *loemmel wrote:*   Es mag sicher schon einige Threads zum Thema Notebooks geben, doch sind die nicht mehr so ganz aktuell. 
> 
> Es hindert dich aber niemand daran, deine Frage an solch einen alten Thread anzuhängen! Der übersichtlichkeit halber wäre das sogar besser, weil man dann ALLE Infos in einem Thread hat (auch wenn es Zeitliche Sprünge dazwischen gibt). 

 

Wo du recht hast hast du recht, jetzt ists schon passiert  :Wink: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu deinen ATI Fragen:
> 
> Ich habe hier einen Dell Inspiron 8000 mit einer ATI Mobility Radeon 9600. Das Ding funktioniert tadellos und auch die UT Demos, welche man emergen kann liefen ruckelfrei auf 1600x1050. Nur das spielen über Touchpad und Laptop Keyboard ist gewöhnungsbedürftig 

 

Es scheint sich also einiges bei den ATI Treibern getan zu haben... 

Hat jemand mal quake3 oder ET getestet?

----------

## hoschi

Quake3 läuft auf einem GMA900 von Intel durchaus, aber man sollte auf 16 Bit Texturen umschalten.

Counter-Strike 1.5 läuft sogar in voller Pracht (ok, viel geht da auch nicht mehr).

Aber den Anisotropen Filter oder FSAA kann man echt knicken...

----------

## loemmel

nun ja ich möchte nach möglichkeit keinen intel grafikchip verwenden.

könnte man einen ATI x300 oder x600 empfehlen? hat jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht?

----------

## loemmel

also ich hätte 3 verschiedene angebote:

IBM R52 UN34CSG 

Prozessor	Intel Pentium M 750 (1.8GHz)

Chipsatz	Intel 915PM, 533MHz FSB

Display	15 Zoll TFT

Auflösung	SXGA+ (1400 x 1050)

Arbeitsspeicher	512MB

Harddisk	60GB

Grafik-Adapter	ATI Mobility Radeon X300 mit 64MB

Optical Drive	DVD-RW/CD-RW Multiburner

Netzwerk	WLAN 802.11a/b/g, Gigabit LAN, 56K V.92 Modem, Bluetooth, Infrarot

Sound	SoundMAX

Anschlüsse	2x USB 2.0, IR, S-Video out, Firewire, parallel, 1x Typ I/II oder 1x Typ III, Port Replicator Anschluss

Masse	33.2 x 26.9 x 4cm

Gewicht	3.0kg

Asus M6VA-8007P

Prozessor	Intel Pentium M 750 (1.86GHz), 2MB L2 Cache

Display	15 Zoll TFT

Auflösung	SXGA+ (1400 x 1050)

Arbeitsspeicher	2x 512MB DDR2

Harddisk	100GB

Grafik-Adapter	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 mit 128MB

Optical Drive	DVD-Dual Double Layer

Netzwerk	Gigabit LAN, 802.11b/g WLAN, 56K V.90 Modem, Bluetooth

Anschlüsse	4x USB 2.0, Firewire, S-Video, IrDA, 4-in-1 Cardreader, parallel, VGA, 1x PCMCIA II, Portbar III

Betriebssystem	Windows XP Professional D/F

Akku	Li-Ion Akku, 8 Zellen mit 4800mAh

Masse	35.4 x 27.3 x 3.4cm

Gewicht	2.6kg

Toshiba Tecra S2-128

Prozessor	Intel Pentium M 740 (1.73GHz), 2MB L2 Cache, FSB533

Display	15 Zoll

Auflösung	SXGA+ (1400 x 1050)

Arbeitsspeicher	1 x 512MB DDR RAM

Harddisk	80Gb

Grafik-Adapter	nVidia GeForce Go 6600 mit 64MB

Optical Drive	DVD+/- RW Laufwerk

Netzwerk	Gigabit LAN, V.90 Modem, WLAN 802.11b/g, Bluetooth

Anschlüsse	3 x USB, TV-Out, i.LINK, Seriell, Parallel, Fast Infrared, 6-in-1 Media Slot (SD, SM, MS, MS Pro, MMC, xD), 1x Typ II

Masse	33.8 x 28 x 3.7cm

Gewicht	2.8kg

Welchen von denen würdet ihr empfehlen? Die neuen Ati Treiber scheinen ja nicht allzu schlecht zu sein.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  Nur das spielen über Touchpad und Laptop Keyboard ist gewöhnungsbedürftig 
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> 
> STiGMaTa

 

*g*

Wer kauft sich den ein High-End Notebook zum Spielen und keine USB Maus dazu???

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Notebook kein "Spielzeug", ich find es viel angenehmer, auf einem großen Bildschirm, mit ner vernünftigen Maus und Tastatur zu daddeln.

Aber das nur nebenbei  :Laughing: 

----------

## loemmel

danke für eure mithilfe..

ich habe mich aufgrund des preises und der tatsache dass ich ati, was linux angeht, noch immer nicht traue, für den toshiba entschieden.

hoffe mal der kommt schnell  :Wink: 

na logisch daddelst du nicht mitm touchpad quake, den möcht ich sehen  :Razz:  und noch was treffen dabei...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Pegasus87 wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*    Nur das spielen über Touchpad und Laptop Keyboard ist gewöhnungsbedürftig 
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> 
> STiGMaTa 
> ...

 

Ich habe ja nie gesagt, dass ich mit dem Gerät daddle  :Smile:  Und wenn ich unterwegs in irgendwelchen Serverräumen bin, ist da meistens schon kaum Platz um das Notebook hinzustellen, da wäre ne Maus nur im Weg. Ausserdem für minicom, ssh oder telnet brauch ich keine Maus  :Cool: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## loemmel

jap, das stimmt natürlich schon. bin bei touchpads ziemlich heikel, es gibt viele die nicht wirklich gut sind. und da ich das notebook leider nicht testen kann bevor ich es bestelle (bestellung läuft bereits) kann ich nur hoffen dass es gut ist  :Wink: 

----------

